# rubicon 702, bad switches?



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

I got a Rubi 702 on trade. I hooked it up and it sounded like total butt. almost zero highs ..jsut enough mid to hear voices and such but it was like listening to a speaker unmounted with a wet towel on it...really muffled. 

I tried every setting and moved every switch. I didnt open the amp up as I was a little frustrated and I had to remove the amp and install a different one I also got that day from another source. 

Did the Rubicons suffer the same switch issues as the Refs ? I guess I thought they were ok. 

oh and when I got it the amp was set up for sub duty. the wire terminal screws for the speakers were screwed down except the two required to run bridged and the switch was set to mono. 

also I am getting zero sound out of the left channel I believe. 


advice ? I am going to open it up in a few days and see what I find. I must go out of town in the am.


----------



## HardCoreDore (Apr 30, 2014)

I was thinking the switch issue only affected the REF S & SX lines. Anything's possible though. It sounds to me like the crossover is trapped in bandpass or low pass mode. However no sound from one channel may be a symptom of something else entirely.


----------

